# Bianchi via Nirone 2006



## Will1985 (10 Jan 2010)

I'm really only after the frame and forks - must be 2006 (straight tubing), celeste, 53 or 55, and preferably without carbon seatstays (although I'd consider).

Might consider a whole bike if the price is right.


----------



## Young Un (10 Jan 2010)

Haven't you already got one?


----------



## Will1985 (10 Jan 2010)

Sshhhh! I'm after a second, Alan Sugar stylee... I've got spare parts for everything except the frame - if I bin it in a racing crash it will be my insurance policy. I nearly had one last week but the seller withdrew


----------

